# ShellCracker



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I use to go to an old pond in Elsanor Al and catch a few but i really didnt get into them that much....Anyone catch them on a regular basis?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Around the full moon May, June, and in some years July.

The best fighting pan fish I ever caught. 

Catalpas, earthworms, and mayflies will do it.

I have had them jerk 12' cane poles OUT of the boat !


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I caught 2 at blackwater earlier this week on bass lures. They both would have been close to a pound. And, you're right, they pull.


----------

